# TUG posting guidelines



## TUGBrian (Apr 5, 2018)

It would appear that a number of individuals need a refresher on the TUG posting guidelines that EVERY SINGLE PERSON agreed to upon registering here to participate on the forums.

here they are for those that dont remember, or are confused as to what behavior is or isnt allowed here on TUG:

https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?help/terms


The rules are very simple!  In essence we expect everyone on here to act like an adult and be courteous to each other.  There are quite literally limitless places on the internet you can get your fill of outrage and cursing and heated arguments...feel free to browse them at your leisure and get relief if that itch needs scratching...but it simply isnt tolerated here on TUG.

There is a significant difference between constructive criticism and or "creative ribbing" and just being flat out rude or condescending.  If you cannot make the determination where this line exists, we urge you to err on the side of caution.  As of late we have had a number of issues with a handful of members who seemingly want to skirt and or cross this line, and it stops now.

I value every single persons opinion and input here on the forums, but if you feel that you are somehow immune to the rules you agreed to, or feel they dont apply to you or feel the rules are somehow "unjust"....you are welcome to argue about it privately with me as long as you remain courteous and can have a grown up conversation.  I simply wont tolerate or bother responding to you having a temper tantrum via a private message, but I will make an effort to respond to any complaints from any member.  always have, always will.

For those of you who have been warned about this previously, I cannot stress enough how your behavior needs to stop.   If you cannot find a way to express your opinion or rebuttal without being rude...then we suggest using the ignore feature or simply bite your proverbial tongue and take some time to reconsider your response and formulate it in a more constructive manner. I do not wish to see anyone be prohibited from posting, but I also refuse to allow folks to continue to ignore the rules they agreed to upon joining.  I truly hope further action does not need to be taken on this matter.

TUG has existed for a quarter century and gone thru a number of extreme growing pains in regards to forum rules, not too many folks have been around long enough to know WHY certain topics are forbidden, and WHY the posting guidelines exist in their current format, but rest assured there is absolutely no way we would ever go back to the way things used to be.

I am proud that TUG exists as a place Timeshare owners can come to get help and advice completely free, from owners just like themselves.  TUG should be a pleasant environment for all owners, but we realize the nature of many timeshare related topics lends itself to confrontation and arguments...that is perfectly fine as long as all the parties involved are able to control their tempers and discuss the subject like the adults they are.

Also it is important to remember that forum moderators are UNPAID VOLUNTEERS whos job is to enforce these same posting guidelines being mentioned in the lengthy post above.  they are not here to specifically ruin your day, nor are any of them "out to get you".  if you have a run in with a moderator, 99.99999% of the time its because you have violated a TUG posting guideline. Moderators are owners just like you, and as such have opinions just like you, and as such will participate in conversations and threads that apply to them just like they will continue to enforce the rules of this site as written. If you have a problem with the rules, it is not the moderators fault...and any abuse or insults towards them is simply not tolerated under any circumstances (reread the above paragraphs for clarification on what you should do if you feel you want to argue about the rules)

I hope this will bring an end to the recent situations and clear up any misconceptions about this forum and its rules.


Thank you.


----------

